# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > مقاله: برنامه ای برای باز کردن و تجزیه ی فایلsis

## REZAsys

این برنامه کهsis contentsنام داره به شما این اجازه رو می ده که درون فایل های sisرا مشاهده کنید و حتی ببینید که اون ساین شده هست یا نه
دانلود:http://up.iranblog.com/37261/1266661247.zip

تصویری از برنامه
لطفا اگر خوشتان آمد روی گزینه تشکر زیر عکس کلیک کنید.

----------

